# Treats for cats with kidney failure?



## LisaC1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

Does any know of suitable treats they can recommend? I had a look through a large selection this morning but the protein percentage was far too high, some over 80%.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I can't recommend any particular type as such and I'm sure a few won't make a whole lot of difference. However, I would be more inclined to look for ones with low phosphorous ( if they exist-I've no idea! ) than protein.

How is he doing since return home?


----------



## LisaC1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Ianthi.

To be honest the ingredient lists were small & I couldn't see phosphorous on any of them, but protein came top. He's having so much treatment at home I wanted some treats just for him.

He's doing really well, he took his sub-Q's well today, as well as a jab for anaemia. He's having a tablet & two other syringes each day. Poor boy's on a lot! He seems much better in himself & he's eating well, although he hasn't been to the toilet so we've had to buy something for that, hopefully it will kick in & work soon.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I used to use a phosphorous binder (renalzin) with my angel Black (RIP) . He would NOT eat renal foods so i let him have what he wanted with his binder on ....he ate mostly raw food  His kidneys numbers hardly changed in 3 years 

So i would say , definitely look at controlling phosphorous (reducing protein itself reduces phosphorous and that i believe, is why it is so often recommended to feed low protein  )

I learnt a lot from the YAHOO CRF group and also, Tanyas CRF site ....Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease - Symptoms, Diagnosis, Treatments and How to Cope With It

Hope this helps


----------



## LisaC1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you Valerie. He is started off ok on the renal food but now he wont eat it so he is on normal food & Renalzin. I wanted some treats for after all the jabs/tablets he's taking at home with us. The treats I've always given them are Milky Flake-Ums but the phosherous levels are really high.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I was going to say try to find low phosphorous rather than low protein. I am in the same situation regarding finding suitable foods and treats.

There is a debate regarding whether low protein food is of benefit or not, and some people say that good quality protein is best, rather than low protein. 

I have managed, twice to get Bob onto the renal diet, he will only eat the dry, but he refuses it after a little while, so I am feeding him what he will eat.

His treats are Beaphars Malt Bits, they are supposed to help with furballs, not convinced about that but he likes them. What he really likes at the moment is Lick E Lix which he has with his meds crushed up and hidden in it.. Only a tube a day though. I haven't looked too closely at the ingredients as he has to have something and I am doing my best with his food.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

LisaC1985 said:


> Thank you Valerie. He is started off ok on the renal food but now he wont eat it so he is on normal food & Renalzin. I wanted some treats for after all the jabs/tablets he's taking at home with us. The treats I've always given them are Milky Flake-Ums but the phosherous levels are really high.


Hi Lisa  How high are his phosphorous levels ? Personally (unless the levels are not controlled by the renalzin) , i wouldn't worry about the treats at all  bear in mind that the package probably states "per 100g" , i'm sure that a few treats here and there won't make much difference


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Thrive freeze-dried chicken or prawns go down well with Misi. I wouldn't worry about the protein and what-not, I mean it's not like you feed them as a meal.


----------

